# Texting tweak



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to know if there s possibly a tweak thAt when you get a text from like text free or one of those it brings up a window, you read the message and you type a reply like on the kindle fire.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Normally they don't create tweaks for 3rd party apps.


----------

